# What is the difference Between Rhinestone/Rhinestuds?



## sulaimanhakh

Ive been looking around for an answer but could not find any.

Also, I will be applying them using an Iron, which would be easier to apply?


----------



## Girlzndollz

Rhinestone - looks like a gemstone, with facets.

Rhinestud, is metal, with facets.

There are the stones I have ordered and have in stock. If you look online at other sites, realize when you look at the rhinestud, though it looks really similar to a rhinestone, it really is made of metal.  

I understand an iron is not the best method of applying rhinestones/rhinestuds. A heat press seems to be the first choice, with a wand coming in second. For hard to reach areas, or delicate heat sensitive materials, a wand seems to be preferred again. Good luck to you... Kelly


----------



## Freakazeenie

I just recieved my Kandi Rhinestone wand .. and I LOVE IT ! its easy an the stones stay on through several washes so far .. and kids pulling at the item


----------



## Girlzndollz

Awesome, Jodi!!! Glad to hear it! Care to post a link to where you got it? Thanks a ton!  Best of luck with the wand, sounds great so far.


----------



## cajun

Thanks....I was thinking the same thing????


----------



## lizziemaxine

Girlzndollz said:


> Awesome, Jodi!!! Glad to hear it! Care to post a link to where you got it? Thanks a ton!  Best of luck with the wand, sounds great so far.


 
You can buy wholesale directly from Kandi Corp - www.kandicorp.com


----------



## sjidohair

These do work great for sunglasses and tennis shoes as well as on leather, and dog collars and such.... 
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## LogoDaddy

Girlzndollz said:


> Rhinestone - looks like a gemstone, with facets:
> (enlarge picture to see better detail)
> All 4 Rhinestones - 3MM Clear Crystal Rhinestones | All 4 Rhinestones
> 
> 
> Rhinestud, is metal, with facets.
> All 4 Rhinestones - 3MM Gray Rhinestuds | All 4 Rhinestones
> 
> I understand an iron is not the best method of applying rhinestones/rhinestuds. A heat press seems to be the first choice, with a wand coming in second. For hard to reach areas, or delicate heat sensitive materials, a wand seems to be preferred again. Good luck to you... Kelly


Kelly, What's a wand??? curious... Oh< thanks, Kelli...


----------



## BML Builder

LogoDaddy said:


> Kelly, What's a wand??? curious... Oh< thanks, Kelli...


A wand is a hand held device (either heated or ultrasonic) to put on the rhinestones on one at a time. The most popular name that I have heard about is the KandiCane, but there are numerous ones out there. The heated ones are like a soldering iron that have different size tips to fit the different size stones.


----------



## sjidohair

Great post BML,
These Wands can be used for alot of purposes but I would not use it everyday on a shirt, but lots of other things, it has its place for sure, in the Rhinestone world, 

Rhinestuds, are a faceted metal, filled with glue on the backside, that is clear usually,
When applied with a heat press, these lil faceted wonders stay on like a very well. 
There are many different sizes, and they all have the right amount of glue to make them stay.
The Glue is measured at the diam of each stud, so all studs have a equal amount of glue for there size,
Therefore 1.5 mm to 6mm all adhere the same.
You can put these on also with a hand iron, or Ultrasonic tool as well as a wand or heat press.
Heat press is recommended.
Most Rhinestuds are very low on the new lead laws, (which i believe to be 600 ppm,) and are LEAD FREE or way under the lead law,, 

Rhinestones come in various varietys, from chinease to swarovski, 
All have different Glues
Different Facets
and different Lead content,
Rhinestones are cut glass with reflectors applied into there glue, 
The least expensive is chinease quality, 
then goes to koren
then machine cut
then percosia
then swarovski, 
Some have way more sparkel than others and way better glue, 
Once you get into the Machine cut ,I feel It is hard to tell the difference of Machine cut, Percosia, Swarovski, stones, 
Get what you can afford and play, the higher stones require a higher investment, and a higher price tag on your clothing.
Hope this helps, as that is why I am here, to Help!!
Sandy Jo


----------



## Girlzndollz

> Most Rhinestuds are very low on the new lead laws, (which i believe to be 600 ppm,) and are LEAD FREE or way under the lead law,,
> 
> Rhinestones come in various varietys, ... and different Lead content ...


Here's a few links on the topic of lead and rhinestones with regards to the new CPSIA laws on lead (when selling to kids 12 and under). Hopefully the info will help shed some more light on it. 

This has been a really complicated topic -- that comes with laws, fines, jailtime (?!), and expensive 3rd party testing for garments 12 and under. Rhinestones can have various levels of lead, and apparently, some may not pass the test. That is what I read in these other links I am posting, which is why I am sharing them. 

Research is the best way to stay on the right side of the law and your wallet.  

CPSIA thread regarding lead limits and 3rd party testing of garments for children 12 and under: 
https://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t69913-20.html#post475849

A link from that thread:

Lead Content in Rhinestones

Lead-Free Rhinestones


----------



## sjidohair

Kelly, I totally agree ,, with all the lead issues, and thanks for posting the links below, they will be very helpful,, to those that don't have the Low lead Rhinestones already in place,,and rhinestuds..
and make sure and get it for the different sizes you carry as well,as that varies with the size of stones you use,,
Sandy Jo


----------



## Girlzndollz

I agree, SandyJo.  I am just sitting back and waiting for now. It's been a long, dry year. The law went into effect back in Feb. 2009, so garments for 12 and under must be in compliance already (and the standards *may* have been lowered for some/all as of August 2009). Come Feb. 2010, that's when the "mandatory testing" kicks in. Boy, oh, boy.

Many of us geared toward the youth market are simply looking at new directions... but, depending on what the CPSIA, and those working on getting exemptions can do, maybe it will turn out okay. Time will tell. In the meantime, it's alot of confusion. I am glad to see the low level lead stones, but I may still have to end up with a 3rd party test cert. Still waiting on that. As anyone can see, it's complicated. That first link is a thread totally dedicated to the topic, and alot of folks are trying to work with the right people in government to get changes for garment decorators. As always, knowledge is power, and that power can help avoid big trouble with this. Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## sjidohair

Yes, i have been following the laws very close, and alot of the manufactures,, have lowered the contents along time ago, it is important to have the proper documents on hand as well, in case you are the one they are going to check..

Kelly were you aware some of the Manufacturers, Have Lead free Rhinestuds,, I saw a ton of Rhinestuds on childrens clothing in Vegas a week ago when i was there doing some research,, and I know why,, It is the lead law,, that dictated that..

Some of the Rhinestuds now have a texture to them, almost like they have been stamped, or diamond cut very beautiful
I am in contact right now with the Korean Stone Manufactures, that I have used in the past,, to get everyones documentation of the lead content in the Rhinestones per Manufacturer.

sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Girlzndollz

Yeah, I've been reading. There's alot out there, and alot to chew on. Shows are really great, and it's good to hear they are addressing that issue. It doesn't affect everyone, so it's nice they are really taking the time. Well, good luck to you and your stones.


----------



## vlcnmstr

I know it's an old thread, but are there only facetted or are there some that are simple rounded ?
thanks


----------



## lifestar

vlcnmstr said:


> I know it's an old thread, but are there only facetted or are there some that are simple rounded ?
> thanks



Round, flat stones are called Nailheads.


----------



## BlingItOn

Nailheads however are not a rhinestones but made out of metal.


----------

